# Accucraft Whitcomb #11



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi guys (male & female),
I just tested the "bash" of my Whitcomb #11.
This cute narrow gauge diesel from Accucraft is no longer made. I found it on eBay, added sound and smoke with an ESU Loksound decoder. I added the exhaust similar to an original picture I found. The bell is motorised with a solenoid. This is the first test.
















More pix at: http://www.thomasfrede.com/whitcomb--11.html

TOM


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice work Tom
Dick


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

very nice


----------

